# Steam Powered Box Factory



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

This video has popped up a few places recently but I haven't seen it here yet. It is a great look into the past … (when dogs had short tails).


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Very cool video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

That's a great video…very interesting and entertaining. Thanks for sharing this Paul.


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting this video. Just fascinating.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. That was really cool. Great job of video editing too.
I wonder if that dog lost its tail in one of the belts.

It's great fun to have time to watch such things 
Steve


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

AWESOME!

That's the way to do it! ... if you can…

Thank you for posting it!

Yes… a place where dogs tails were made shorter… LOL


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

this is a great video I stumbled on it a few years ago luv the way the do all the work


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

cool


----------



## Pault28 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's the first I've seen that video. Boy, that is fascinating! Thanks for sharing! I love seeing stuff like that, manufacturing processes can be really interesting, especially old belt driven steam powered ones!


----------



## Bauerle (May 17, 2013)

Really cool. I want one!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Paul for a look at this amazing set up.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting Paul, I really enjoyed watching that one…..


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This is an engineer's or machinist's eye candy. Thanks

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

A great video, it answered a lot of questions for me. I got to see a machine shop that run off a line shaft a few years ago, i found out last year that it was sold and the new owners sold it all for scrap. another bit of history gone for ever.


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

All those leather belts! One reason they killed all the buffalo. Still a neat view of a wonderful little plant. I hope they are still in business.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting that Paul. I can watch that old stuff run for hours ans never get sick of it. Tru-Temper ran a steam powered mill near where I live until about twenty years ago. They had a big engine that generated electricity and quite a few smaller ones on various machines. They processed white ash logs into handle stock. Too bad someone did not do a video before they closed. If you have never seen it check out fast sawmill on Utube. It is of to Bakers running a Frick circular mill.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

That was fun!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting, Paul. That was fantastic!

How many ways are there to maim yourself in that place… starting at 56 seconds in when the guy almost chops his head off backing into the shed?


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you Paul, fascinating video


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well right now the sails are up and paul is sailing along…but ill say this was so fun to see, what a noisey place…but very cool machines….....yea charlie you dont want to wander around that place high on sleep meds..


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like OSHA would have a few modifications in mind for that mill. We had a machine shop in Sidney, Mt
that was run off jackshafts and belts that was powered by an electric motor in the back corner that was
about 2 ft in diameter. About 1956 he moved to a new building, him and his son built when the son got
out of the navy. Ingvar was used to laying tools down where he wanted to and remembering where he 
put them and his son wanted everything racked in is special place, so a lot of good natured conversation
occurred. I left Sidney for college, and never did get to see his new shop.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Paul,

Thanks for posting this. It was fun to watch. I take it that there are no tops on these boxes. Lots of massive machines and belts from an age gone by. This is one step up from water power.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for that Paul and now you got me looking at water powered saw mills , bringing me back to the mill across the river in my younger days .
I just don't think that kind of setup would fit in my garage shop .LOL


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh man, too cool. I am old enough to have seen a little of the belt drive methods in a sawmill and some old farm machinery. This was just good old seat of the pants engineering and required operators to know what they were doing and to pay attention. It was one of the reasons I wanted to be an engineer. I have the highest regard for these guys for keeping this going.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I just love watching any kind of steam power


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for posting. I love these types of videos. Gotta love old iron !!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, very kool


----------

